

In The Pursuit of Becoming Unlimited - QuantumGuy

Hi hackernews, lately I have felt like I am limiting myself too much so I decided to unlimit myself entirely. My blog To Be Unlimited will chronicle my journey to become unlimited http://tobeunlimited.blogspot.com/
any feedback on it is much appreciated.
======
javajosh
The first step to being unlimited is to learn how to post links correctly.

~~~
QuantumGuy
Yeah sorry about that, still new here.

